# I need help naming the two cats in my avatar....



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Calico females....currently known as Sister 1 and Sister 2.... ideas


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

107 suggestions for two pets:

http://www.cat-dog-names.com/page/category/116/


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Lucy & Ethel
Thelma & Louise
Laverne & Shirley
Wilma & Betty


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Belle and Donna


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Lucy & Ethel and Thelma & Louise were on the radar....

There's also a dog in the house named Bella so I'm afraid Belle in Belle and Donna might cause some confusion LOL.

Hmmm, Wilma & Betty going on the list.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh, really liking Thelma and Louise  !


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's what the list is currently consisting of (in no particular order):

Thelma & Louise
Chloe & Zoe
Lucy & Ethel
Patches & Swatch
Wilma & Betty


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

sara bella


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm really liking Lucy and Ethel, but Thelma and Louise are great too.

How about Tina and Sarah?

Sonny and Cher?  Sonny can go either way, right?

Ruby and Lucy

Jackie and Jill

Hey Jude and Michelle


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Pete & Repete


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Agate and Onyx  (calico cats remind me of the banded stones)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Joy and Faith
Hope and Joy
Hope and Faith

Minnie and Daisy
sugar and spice
Mary Kate and Ashley
Ginger and Maryann
Kate and Allie
Cagney and Laceye
Daphne and Velma


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

> Mary Kate and Ashley


/\ for some reason this strikes me as really funny.

Trixie & Dixie
Coco & Chanel
Betty & Veronica


----------



## vidhya.t (Apr 16, 2010)

They look precious! So..... 

Heera (means diamond in sanskrit)
Sona (means gld in hindi)

Cheers!
Vidhya


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Ohhhh, they are _*soooooooooo*_ cute!

What about Sweet & Adorable?

All great ideas/suggestions, but I especially like "Sugar & Spice" from Luvmy4Brats and your "Patches & Swatch" is perfect for calicos.

_(I will not go out tomorrow and adopt a pair of sibling kitties - should not - better not - will not - at least not this year *sigh*) _


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The two Calico cats we had when I was in high school were named Francesca and Isabella. In your picture, the one on the left looks more like Francesca and the one on the right like Isabella.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I like Sugar & Spice or Patches & Swatch.

When I was a kid my parents used to sing a song named "Frankie & Johnny" I think that these names could be gender neutral and unusual.

You have beautiful cats and I'm sure any names you give them will be great.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

How about butterscotch and sweetiepie?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Fluffy and Fluffier?  

Winn and Dixie 

Lace and Marble

Pebbles and Streaks


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Calicos and Torties are almost always females -- if they're male, it means they have some genetic confusion. So, you can amaze the easily amazed by knowing that their cat is a she. 

Cass & Sandra

Eliza & Beth

Laura and Mary, because "calico" make me think of Little House on The Prairie 

Rose & Lily

Betty and Judy -- the sisters in White Christmas. because their pose makes me think of: 
_Those who've 
Seen us
Know that not a thing could come between us

Many men have tried to split us up but no one can
Lord help the mister 
Who comes between me and my sister
And Lord help the sister
Who comes between me and my man._


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Agatha & Christie


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't really have any name ideas, as there have been some fabulous ones already, but my little Roxy calico girl, in my avatar, just wanted to say hello to your two girls and tell them how adorable they are.   (She's 5 years older than that pic now.)


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Ginny and Hermoine
Jeeves and Wooster


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Pretty kitties.

Of the suggestions so far, I like:

Heera & Sona
Thelma & Louise
Mary-Kate & Ashley
Laura & Mary (same reason as Michelle)


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Cagney and Lacey
Ginger and Marianne
Troi and Crusher

Cute kitties!!!

Vicki


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

They are so darling!  Love all of the name suggestions 

How about Blinkie and Twinkie?

We name all of our pets after universities.  Our two black cats are Nelson and Lex (ington)   There was a period where our kids named our pets after Simpsons characters, too.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

KathyCarmichael said:


> They are so darling! Love all of the name suggestions
> 
> How about Blinkie and Twinkie?
> 
> *We name all of our pets after universities. Our two black cats are Nelson and Lex (ington)  There was a period where our kids named our pets after Simpsons characters, too.*


I don't have a name to suggest, but for a while, DH and I named all of our dogs after Star Wars, there was Chewbacca der Hund (a siberian husky) Princess Leia (husky/german shephard mix) Darth Heeler (blue Heeler), but our current dog is Gizmo (named b/c she is a sweet dog until you put her in her crate, then she makes the weirdest noises ever)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Lovely girls! I'm partial to Sugar and Spice. Emily and Bronte. Hunky and Dory.  

In my experience cats seem to "name" themselves. Try out some of the combos and see how they respond. 

Enjoy!

amy


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

KathyCarmichael said:


> We name all of our pets after universities. Our two black cats are Nelson and Lex (ington)  ...


LOL, that reminds me of when I had so many barn cats (people would abandon them there) that after a while it was too hard to keep coming up with fresh names and I started naming them after the periodic table of elements.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

In your pictures, I thought they looked like two peas in a pod, so how about:

Pea and Pod
Sweet and Pea
Sweet Pea and Pod

Whatever you name them, they are just downright adorable.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Merry and Star

Dawn


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Kitty and Kat.  (my standard poodle has a fancy name on her papers, but she was always poodle to me)


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Kindle & Board?

In Australia we don't call them calico, this type of cat is known as a tortoiseshell.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

In America Tortoiseshells are similar to Calicos but Calicos tend to have more white and lighter coloring and a Tortoiseshell is darker and with little to no white.

Random calico:










Random Tortoiseshell:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Victorine said:


> Troi and Crusher


Deanna and Beverly


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

i fell in love with 2 sisters, one a calico and the other a tortie, they were named penelope and portia... i loved their names!  (i loved them too but my dh didn't want a long haired cat)

the cats i have now definitely named themselves Spaz (a black and white male with no agility or grace at all) and Pris (a tortie who will groom and bestow affection any male who comes into her way and needs everything to be just her way, after 3 years we sometimes say her name should have been meme, because it's always "me me me").

i will have a calico someday... they're the cutest!  (just dont tell my cats i think that)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Helena and Hermia?

Viola and Olivia?

Peaseblossom, Cobweb, Moth, Mustardseed (any 2 of the four, of course)...

Titania and Robin?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I love calico cats.  I've had two of them named:

Taco and Burrito.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> In America Tortoiseshells are similar to Calicos but Calicos tend to have more white and lighter coloring and a Tortoiseshell is darker and with little to no white.


Thanks for that info  Any tri-coloured cat is a tortoiseshell to us, lol. I like the term calico , it conjures a nicer image.


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

First cat I remember was a calico.  She was my sister's, and her name was Lulu.

Lulu and Lucy?
Lucy and Ricki?
Gin and Tonic?

Hmm...I'm getting distracted...


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

How about:
Bagel and Lox
Lobster and Newburgette
Shrimp and Louie
Puff and Pastry

Darn. As ever, I must have food on the brain.


----------



## Luke King (Nov 4, 2010)

Pix and Pax

Either that, or Doris and Maud.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just wondering if you ever picked names for your fur babies?


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Just wondering if you ever picked names for your fur babies?


I have not yet lol. I haven't been able to decide which ones are the right ones. I sure do appreciate all the suggestions made here though! (one of them is laying here with me as I type this)


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Since there is still indecision, by default, you just might end up with 

HEY and YOU

Try it out:  "Hey You, come and eat"


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Serious: Snuggles and Bubbles.

Humorous: 
  Harry and Sally
  Tom and Jerry
  

So what's the difference between serious and humorous? The humorous are names that I've NEVER heard someone name cats. I've actually heard of Snuggles and bubbles. Sad.... isn't it.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

About 25 years ago I had Grin and Bear It, sisters.


----------

